# Inline heater



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a Fluval 405 cannister filter. Is it possible to attach an inline heater, if so, how? The lfs store I went to, said, no, its too hard........Janice


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I don't see why you couldn't. Just make sure you attach it to the outlet side of the filter.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, you should be able to cut the tubing on the output side, and install your external heater "inline" with the tubing. I'm not sure what size tubing the 405 takes but be sure to get the right sized hose barbs for your particular tubing.

-John N.


----------



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, so I just need tubing to fit the heater and then a barb to connect the two tubings? And probably hose clamps to secure the barbs?....Janice


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm which inline heater are you talking about, the Hydor Inline? If so these heaters have the barbs on them already, and if you get the right sized barbs on the heater then their is no need for hose clamps. Those blue clamps will secure the hose on the heater.









http://bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32337;category_id=3231;pcid1=;pcid2=

According to this chart you'll need a inline heater that has 5/8" barbs.

-John N.


----------



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, John. Very useful chart. Yes, that is the heater I want to order. I can't see where the heater information says what the barb size is tho....Janice


----------



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

Ooh, yes the heater information from Big Als, does. Thanks......Janice


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

No Problem Janice,

It actually says what hose size it fits, "200 watt model is recommended for tanks between 25 and 50 gallons and fits tubing 16 mm or 5/8" in size." That is from the above link for the 200 watt.

I believe the 300 watt one says the same thing. 

It states this information in the last sentence of product details.

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like you beat me to it and found it yourself. 

Good luck with your heater!

-John N.


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

201/301 are 5/8" tubing
200/300 are 1/2" tubing

Connecting to a Fluval is easy as long as you have replaced the POS factory tubing. If you need an example, look at the 55 gallon in my DIY section below.....DC


----------



## jcbyrne (Jan 29, 2006)

So what is wrong with the Fluval tubing? I'm pretty new at this, this is my first real filter, previously, Eclipse hoods......Janice


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Although I don't have any problems with my fluval tubing, some folks don't like the ribbed tubing it comes with and the fact that fluval tubing tends to kink.

-John N.


----------

